# Airtunes Alternative?



## MacNEO (Sep 7, 2004)

Just wondering if there any other products that are similar to Airtunes? Maybe without the extra networking features since I'm already set up for that. Is there a cheap generic knock off?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 7, 2004)

There are several similar products: network enabled hi-fi components -- however there are none cheaper than Apple's Airport Express. Most are far bigger and feature video capabilities, displays, remotes and so on, but the AE is the best value for money in my book.


----------



## mi5moav (Sep 26, 2004)

Can airtunes be used in reverse? I would like to pipe our radio stations back from my radio to my new imac and then to different sattelite wireless radios placed around my home. How would it be possible to hijack a transmitting tower with a beefed up itrip? We have rigged a metal overhead exit sign on a highway to basically become an antenna amplifier to broadcast a preset radio channel when cars go underneath it. If they are on the right frequency their station would intermitantly be interupted for a second with what we want them to hear? Now, how can I simultaneously broadcast 100 channels at the same time through this amplifier so that any car tuned to any preset channel can hear it... no, i don't want to buy 100 itrips.  I have 418 bucks and a dn 50 dollar certificate to radio shack, and three weeks to accomplish this.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2004)

MacNEO said:
			
		

> Just wondering if there any other products that are similar to Airtunes? Maybe without the extra networking features since I'm already set up for that. Is there a cheap generic knock off?


There is the Squeezebox Steaming Audio Player. It is not cheap though.


----------

